# Missold horse



## CJess (8 December 2020)

Hey everyone, please no judgement! I bought my first horse a week ago all was going well I've not ridden yet due to needing a new saddle. The vet came to do vaccinations and told me he has a sore back which will need physio and can develop into something more which wouldnt be covered by insurance. They basically advised me that hes not suitable as a first horse. I paid £2600 and obviously the previous owner hasn't answered. I've not had to put him up for sale with an honest advert, is there anything else I can do as I cant be paying for him for months realistically? I'm heartbroken but it would be selfish to keep him. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ester (8 December 2020)

Was the horse vetted
Did the horse come from a dealer or private seller

your 'I've not had to put him up for sale' is that meant to say you have put him up for sale?

Has something happened in the last week that meant that you could pay for him for months when you bought him but you can't now? Why is it selfish to keep him?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (8 December 2020)

I'm assuming you didn't have him vetted before purchase?

Did you buy privately or from a dealer?

Do you still have proof he was sold as suitable for a beginner? (The original advert or any correspondence between you and the seller)


----------



## Red-1 (8 December 2020)

I too am a bit bemused.

How did the vet diagnose a back problem from a vaccination visit? Was the horse X rayed? Is it a skin condition?

Was the horse fine to ride when you tried him/her? What did the vet say? 

I also don't understand how it is selfish to keep it?


----------



## ihatework (8 December 2020)

This is a tricky one because having read your other posts it is blindingly clear what is going on and unfortunately you are way out of your depth. This is likely to be very expensive for you or a potentially bad ending for the horse.

Where abouts are you? Maybe someone experienced who is local can give you a hand?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (8 December 2020)

I know very little about these things but a 'sore back' doesn't sound like a proper diagnosis to me. I feel for you OP - I think you mentioned the turnout problem at your yard which sounds like a nightmare, then to be told this as a first time owner I can imagine all together it could be quite overwhelming (especially with what sounded like a not very good YO). That said, it seems potentially unfair to sell the horse on with unknown/unquantified issues. I'm sure if you've got more info there will be others on here with much more experience that can help you think through what to do.


----------



## paddi22 (8 December 2020)

You need to get more info about what the vet thinks the sore back is. Plenty of horses get sore backs that are easily fixed with physio and correct tack and work. There is no way for the vet to diagnose an issue without proper examination and X-rays. 

who advised you that it wasn't suitable as a first horse? and did they explain why?


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

ester said:



			Was the horse vetted
Did the horse come from a dealer or private seller

your 'I've not had to put him up for sale' is that meant to say you have put him up for sale?

Has something happened in the last week that meant that you could pay for him for months when you bought him but you can't now? Why is it selfish to keep him?
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			Was the horse vetted
Did the horse come from a dealer or private seller

your 'I've not had to put him up for sale' is that meant to say you have put him up for sale?

Has something happened in the last week that meant that you could pay for him for months when you bought him but you can't now? Why is it selfish to keep him?
		
Click to expand...

He needs a lot of work with x Ray's and physio aswell as a specially fitted saddle which I just cant afford. My home circumstances have changed which means that finances are a bit tight


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I know very little about these things but a 'sore back' doesn't sound like a proper diagnosis to me. I feel for you OP - I think you mentioned the turnout problem at your yard which sounds like a nightmare, then to be told this as a first time owner I can imagine all together it could be quite overwhelming (especially with what sounded like a not very good YO). That said, it seems potentially unfair to sell the horse on with unknown/unquantified issues. I'm sure if you've got more info there will be others on here with much more experience that can help you think through what to do.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's all been an absolute nightmare really, I just dont think I'm experienced enough for him and cant give him what he needs. I've been completely honest on the advert aswell but the vet said he has got a side to him that's sharp so if I'm on his back and its sore I can potentially get thrown off. I'm nervous as it is riding so dont think it would be suitable x


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

ihatework said:



			This is a tricky one because having read your other posts it is blindingly clear what is going on and unfortunately you are way out of your depth. This is likely to be very expensive for you or a potentially bad ending for the horse.

Where abouts are you? Maybe someone experienced who is local can give you a hand?
		
Click to expand...

I am way out of my depth, I'm confident in owning a horse but everything with him is going wrong. I could handle everything else however, I wouldnt have the sufficient funds or even experience he requires.he deserves much better as he is lovely he just needs quite a bit of work


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I too am a bit bemused.

How did the vet diagnose a back problem from a vaccination visit? Was the horse X rayed? Is it a skin condition?

Was the horse fine to ride when you tried him/her? What did the vet say? 

I also don't understand how it is selfish to keep it?
		
Click to expand...

I asked for her to look over him whilst she was there as he has a cut on his back leg too. She said he is sharp as he was locking a lot. She pressed on his back and shown it was very sore. Its selfish to keep him as he requires a lot of time and care that I couldnt give, i cant afford x Ray's and physio etc.


----------



## ihatework (8 December 2020)

CJess said:



			I am way out of my depth, I'm confident in owning a horse but everything with him is going wrong. I could handle everything else however, I wouldnt have the sufficient funds or even experience he requires.he deserves much better as he is lovely he just needs quite a bit of work
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to reevaluate horse ownership after this one.

Being able to pay for an X-ray, some physio and training is fundamental, irrespective of the horse. 

Good luck, I hope he lands on his feet somewhere who will give him a chance and not just flog him onto the next unsuspecting novice


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I'm assuming you didn't have him vetted before purchase?

Did you buy privately or from a dealer?

Do you still have proof he was sold as suitable for a beginner? (The original advert or any correspondence between you and the seller)
		
Click to expand...

I didn't no, as tbh I trusted them as they do it for a living which is stupid I know! It's from a dealer, I have proof that I asked if it was suitable for a novice and she said she would say so. I have the conversation all there.


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

ihatework said:



			I think you need to reevaluate horse ownership after this one.

Being able to pay for an X-ray, some physio and training is fundamental, irrespective of the horse. 

Good luck, I hope he lands on his feet somewhere who will give him a chance and not just flog him onto the next unsuspecting 
I've had him a week and hes had everything he could so far, the vet aswell as other owners said it's too much for a first time owner. Thanks for the judgement
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 December 2020)

Oh dear.

I hope that this is a wind up.


----------



## Red-1 (8 December 2020)

CJess said:



			I didn't no, as tbh I trusted them as they do it for a living which is stupid I know! It's from a dealer, I have proof that I asked if it was suitable for a novice and she said she would say so. I have the conversation all there.
		
Click to expand...

If the horse was from a dealer, then it has to be suitable so there is a chance that you could get your money back. However, this is often easier said than done. Also, if the horse has such a terrible back, yet they were riding, then the horse won't be looked after properly there.

I am sorry to say that the vet can't really say that a horse is sharp just because they don't want you to look at an injured leg. Many calm and safe to ride cobs can be defensive over their legs, as they have skin conditions under the feathers.

I agree with IHW, with your new, changed circumstances, it doesn't sound like you should have a replacement horse right now; I agree that everyone with a horse should be able to pay for basic investigations, an X ray and some physio. I can understand not being able to find money for a major disaster, such as colic surgery, but this sounds a lot more routine. So, it sounds like selling is the best idea, and not replacing.

I would probably offer him back to the dealer at a much reduced price. It may well not be the best outcome for him, but it would be for you as the problem would be gone. Hopefully he will find a more suitable home.


----------



## nikicb (8 December 2020)

CJess said:



			I didn't no, as tbh I trusted them as they do it for a living which is stupid I know! It's from a dealer, I have proof that I asked if it was suitable for a novice and she said she would say so. I have the conversation all there.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry you find yourself in this situation.  However, as you bought through a dealer you do have legal routes open to you.  There is a useful summary on this link:  https://www.leathesprior.co.uk/news/buying-a-horse-the-legal-aspects

And there are lots of helpful people on this forum that will know far more than me about how to proceed.

Good luck.

Edited to add, I have no relationship with the company linked above, I just found it using google and thought it was a useful summary.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (8 December 2020)

CJess said:



			Yeah it's all been an absolute nightmare really, I just dont think I'm experienced enough for him and cant give him what he needs. I've been completely honest on the advert aswell but the vet said he has got a side to him that's sharp so if I'm on his back and its sore I can potentially get thrown off. I'm nervous as it is riding so dont think it would be suitable x
		
Click to expand...

Very tricky indeed, but like I say there's a lot of experience on this forum so hopefully it can be a source of support. I've not taken the plunge yet in buying my own but sharing has shown me how important it is to have a network of knowledge and support around. From your other post it didn't seem like your YO/other liveries were particularly supportive (using your inexperience to try to excuse what sounds like a very unsafe setup for any owner not just new ones). I'm not sure what the answer is here, you may have some comeback with the dealer but others will know far more on this than me. It's probably not ideal to pass him on but obviously I don't know your financial circumstances/limitations in relation to having further investigations.


----------



## CJess (8 December 2020)

Than



Red-1 said:



			If the horse was from a dealer, then it has to be suitable so there is a chance that you could get your money back. However, this is often easier said than done. Also, if the horse has such a terrible back, yet they were riding, then the horse won't be looked after properly there.

I am sorry to say that the vet can't really say that a horse is sharp just because they don't want you to look at an injured leg. Many calm and safe to ride cobs can be defensive over their legs, as they have skin conditions under the feathers.

I agree with IHW, with your new, changed circumstances, it doesn't sound like you should have a replacement horse right now; I agree that everyone with a horse should be able to pay for basic investigations, an X ray and some physio. I can understand not being able to find money for a major disaster, such as colic surgery, but this sounds a lot more routine. So, it sounds like selling is the best idea, and not replacing.

I would probably offer him back to the dealer at a much reduced price. It may well not be the best outcome for him, but it would be for you as the problem would be gone. Hopefully he will find a more suitable home.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I've tried calling but obviously they wont answer. I've put an ad up to see as at least I can check the home aswell then.


----------



## ester (8 December 2020)

So did you view? if you didn't view distance selling regulations apply with regards to returning within a certain time frame (I think 30 days). If you did view from a dealer (not private sale) the horse has to be 'fit for purpose' but I don't think your current brief look over by the vet will be sufficient for that at this point.

If you did view was he actually sharp?


----------



## Amymay (8 December 2020)

CJess said:



			Than
Thank you, I've tried calling but obviously they wont answer. I've put an ad up to see as at least I can check the home aswell then.
		
Click to expand...

Return it to the dealer. Call from a different phone if needs be, or call around in person. But this horse must go back to them with a full refund given to you. This is all within your rights.


----------



## Starzaan (8 December 2020)

I’m afraid I agree with those saying that you should seriously rethink horse ownership moving forwards. 
Physio, ‘specially fitted saddles’ and vets are all imperative for ALL horses, not just those with sore backs.

I will never understand why inexperienced first time owners don’t get horses vetted. Forgive me if he was vetted OP, but if not, why not? Also, I would strongly advise against you selling him on - return him to the dealer abs get your money back. If you sell him now you are simply passing on known problems and he won’t end up in the right hands. This is unfair on the horse and also on whoever ends up purchasing him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 December 2020)

Starzaan said:



			I’m afraid I agree with those saying that you should seriously rethink horse ownership moving forwards.
Physio, ‘specially fitted saddles’ and vets are all imperative for ALL horses, not just those with sore backs.

I will never understand why inexperienced first time owners don’t get horses vetted. Forgive me if he was vetted OP, but if not, why not? Also, I would strongly advise against you selling him on - return him to the dealer abs get your money back. If you sell him now you are simply passing on known problems and he won’t end up in the right hands. This is unfair on the horse and also on whoever ends up purchasing him.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  Contact the dealer send the horse back, get your money, or most of it, back.  Resolve to learn *a lot* more about horses before buying another one, hopefully several years down the line.
TBH, this horse sounds to have been mis-bought, as much as mis-sold but you are legally entitled to your money back, as you bought from a dealer, so for the horse's sake go down that route.


----------



## PurBee (8 December 2020)

Sorry youre struggling in this way with horses, aswell as your yard - youre not having much luck.
Sounds like your novice status has allowed many more experienced folk: the dealer and your yard, to take the pee out of you.
Return the horse to the dealer, even if you lose out on a full refund, and get partial - the potential hassles of selling onto an unsuitable new home is likely and this will never end well. 
If youre wanting to continue with horses, perhaps look into sharing. be honest about your abilities and wants. You will gain valuable experience that will set you up in the future for eventual full horse ownership. 

The dealer not answering your calls is ominous. Get a friend to call from a new number, posing as a prospective buyer, theyll ring back then! Or simply visit dealer yard with experienced horseperson who’s got experience with dealers...and the law binding them!


----------



## honetpot (8 December 2020)

I am to hear of your troubles. You have the wrong horse ,on the wrong yard.
 I know money is tight but I would ring round and find somewhere where they will take an interest in your and your horses welfare, even if it's just individual turnout or you pay them to bring him in.  At the same time, tell the seller that he is unfit for your purpose and sold as not as described, by letter, email, and tell them if they do not refund your money you will take them to the small claims court. You will need to gather all the information for small claims. I wouldn't buy any equipment, or vets investigations unless its for his welfare. 

  I think the main priority is finding somewhere where you are both safe, and it will get harder as it gets to Christmas. The dealer taking it back unless you are really lucky is not going to happen quickly, and they will want to keep the money. 
  Nearly all horses have a difficult few weeks when they change owners and yards, its like a new school with no friends, and your horse may not have been at the dealers' yard long. Perhaps when he gets settled and you get more confident things will get better. If you really can not cope ring another dealer in your area, and get them to take it away. You will be lucky if you get £500, but it may be for the best.
  Before anyone comments that this is not fair on the horse, someone is going to get hurt, and I have seen enough people flat on their back with a tube out of their mouth because a horse has kicked them, they were experienced horse people, and they often do not recover.
  Everyone who has bought enough horses has made mistakes, mine was a very pretty, but turned very sharp pony I bought to do LR, and it was an absolute nutter. What can go wrong, I bought unspoilt three year old from the breeder? You have realised the purchase was a mistake you just have to see clearly what is the best way forward.


----------



## brighteyes (8 December 2020)

ester said:



			Was the horse vetted
Did the horse come from a dealer or private seller

your 'I've not *now* had to put him up for sale' is that meant to say you have put him up for sale?

Has something happened in the last week that meant that you could pay for him for months when you bought him but you can't now? Why is it selfish to keep him?
		
Click to expand...

Out of their depth, I'd say. At £2600, and bearing in mind the crazy prices about, I'm wondering if that was a problem animal. 

I wonder did the OP try it and have they given the horse the required amount of time to settle in? IME 12 months is a fair shot at allowing for the 'newness' wearing off.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2020)

If it was private sale it is unlikely you can return the horse .
You can’t sell it on .
Yo need to get good advice from the vet and the cheapest way out may well be to euthanise the horse .
Ring and book a call with vet and discuss your options you need to very honest with the vet about your position financially.


----------



## ester (8 December 2020)

OP has clarified it was a dealer
but not whether she viewed or not, which legally matters.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2020)

I missed the dealer part sorry .
OP seek to return the ASAP .
Please tell us you viewed it even if you missed all these issues .


----------



## Winters100 (9 December 2020)

Sorry that you are having these problems.  In my opinion if you can return him this is clearly the best option for you, but you need to do something immediately.

You didn't say if the horse was vetted at purchase?

Also I would not take any notice of a throwaway comment from the vet that he was being sharp.  One of mine is an absolute gentleman ridden and not afraid of anything, but with the vet he behaves completely differently, flinches and snorts when the vet even touches him and I have do do most injections myself to avoid hysterics.

Do try to learn from this.  This is a living animal, so really it deserves that people think carefully before taking on the responsibility of ownership and needing a few xrays, some physio and a properly fitted saddle is not really a big thing when you own horses.

Good luck and let us know how you get on with the seller.


----------



## ester (9 December 2020)

horse wasn't vetted


----------



## 9tails (9 December 2020)

ester said:



			horse wasn't vetted
		
Click to expand...

We're also not sure the horse was seen before purchase either.


----------



## ester (9 December 2020)

nope, even though that changes the return options. OP not the most forthcoming on answering questions to get better info.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2020)

ester said:



			nope, even though that changes the return options. OP not the most forthcoming on answering questions to get better info.
		
Click to expand...


Probably still trying to work it out.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2020)

I really do feel for both the OP and their horse. 

If I took my old girl to a new livery yard where you have to walk through a field of loose horses that were trying to kick her she would absolutely lose her marbles and any vet who met her would probably think she was crazy & super sharp. I can't think of a situation more perfectly set up for a new horse owner and horse to fail. I think the dealer probably did take advantage of a first time buyer, but given the correct treatment for his back and a better set up, the horse might be a nice horse for someone. 

I found the new advert it made me a bit uneasy. Hopefully the OP will discuss everything in full with people who ring. I really hope that the horse gets a nice home and isn't the loser in this whole sorry mess.


----------



## Red-1 (9 December 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I found the new advert it made me a bit uneasy. Hopefully the OP will discuss everything in full with people who ring. I really hope that the horse gets a nice home and isn't the loser in this whole sorry mess.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Not the picture that was painted here. I too hope details are more forthcoming on the phone, as the wording is plain wrong, if it is the same horse. I hope it is a different horse, the one I have seen, but many of the pertinent details are the same 

I have to add, it does look like a sweet horse from the sideways photo!

ETA, on reflection, I don't think OP has actually ridden the horse as she/he has no saddle so perhaps is justified in giving a glowing report of the ridden prowess, as this was presumably information given by the dealer, with nothing to disprove it. Maybe I have been harsh. The sensitive back and need for a fitted saddle is mentioned. As an advert, it would throw up more questions than answers, which is probably a good thing.

I would certainly be asking a lot of questions before viewing based on the wording.


----------



## TPO (9 December 2020)

I was prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt buy I've found your advert and you have been far from honest.

You havent even ridden him and are advertising him as a genuine and honest horse, established in all 3 gaits and good to hack.

You say he is "sensitive" in his back but it causes no issues he just needs a fitted saddle. Yet you've posted here that vet has advised he needs veterinary attention including xrays along with the support of a physio.

The picture you have chosen does him no favours and certainly makes him look sway backed.

Coinciding with the vet visit and subsequent advice you now have money issues/new job and no time, depending on what version is read, after only a week of owning him?!

You claim that you were sold a horse suitable for a novice and are now saying that you were missold and he needs veterinary attention yet you've advertised him wanting your full purchase price despite knowing that he isnt what you are advertising. That's pretty low.

I hope the poor horse somehow lands on his hooves in a knowledgable and kind home.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2020)

TPO said:



			I was prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt buy I've found your advert and you have been far from honest.

You havent even ridden him and are advertising him as a genuine and honest horse, established in all 3 gaits and good to hack.

You say he is "sensitive" in his back but it causes no issues he just needs a fitted saddle. Yet you've posted here that vet has advised he needs veterinary attention including xrays along with the support of a physio.

The picture you have chosen does him no favours and certainly makes him look sway backed.

Coinciding with the vet visit and subsequent advice you now have money issues/new job and no time, depending on what version is read, after only a week of owning him?!

You claim that you were sold a horse suitable for a novice and are now saying that you were missold and he needs veterinary attention yet you've advertised him wanting your full purchase price despite knowing that he isnt what you are advertising. That's pretty low.

I hope the poor horse somehow lands on his hooves in a knowledgable and kind home.
		
Click to expand...


I haven't seen the advert and am not going to go looking for it but if this is true - that is despicable.  Just return him to the dealer, as is your right for a short time (30 days?)  The horse is currently your responsibility, you need to step up and do the best that you can for him, not pass him on to some other unsuspecting novice.


----------



## shamrock2021 (9 December 2020)

TPO said:



			I was prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt buy I've found your advert and you have been far from honest.

You havent even ridden him and are advertising him as a genuine and honest horse, established in all 3 gaits and good to hack.

You say he is "sensitive" in his back but it causes no issues he just needs a fitted saddle. Yet you've posted here that vet has advised he needs veterinary attention including xrays along with the support of a physio.

The picture you have chosen does him no favours and certainly makes him look sway backed.

Coinciding with the vet visit and subsequent advice you now have money issues/new job and no time, depending on what version is read, after only a week of owning him?!

You claim that you were sold a horse suitable for a novice and are now saying that you were missold and he needs veterinary attention yet you've advertised him wanting your full purchase price despite knowing that he isnt what you are advertising. That's pretty low.

I hope the poor horse somehow lands on his hooves in a knowledgable and kind home.
		
Click to expand...

😮😮😮 wow that’s shocking


----------



## Surbie (9 December 2020)

I really hope you can contact the dealer, even through using a friend's phone etc, and get your money refunded.

I wouldn't sell the horse on myself, and particularly since you know he has issues, and you don't know the extent of them as he hasn't been treated.

I have a loan horse, so no initial payment for him, and despite him looking solid he has demonstrated how fragile he is - last year he had vets for a bad reaction to the flu jab, plus x-rays of all 4 feet and then being shod to x-ray, none of which was cheap. He's also had a new saddle and lots of fitting costs to get it right.

What I'm trying to say is that owning any horse usually comes with unexpected expenses, and you have to plan for that on top of the normal costs.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (9 December 2020)

The advert is very easy to find, preloved - horses for sale - £2600 and he's the first horse that comes up. 

OP, send him back and then dont buy another horse. Every horse needs a saddle that fits.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (9 December 2020)

Agree with above, whilst it's obviously not OK that the dealer has sold you a horse with "issues" (also find the vets apparent diagnosis of back issues whilst doing vaccs a bit odd), what if the horse had come to you absolutely perfect but then had a field injury that needed vet attention?  How would you have afforded that?

I hate the thought of horses being passed from pillar to post but if you cannot afford to sort this horse then try and get a partial refund and look for a share instead.  There's a lovely thread on here with a novice owner biting off a bit more than they can chew but they have taken on board a ridiculous amount of advice, and put a lot of time, effort and money into sorting the horse out.

Until you can afford to sort a potential issue that crops up it's not fair to buy one.  Also your other thread re turnout screams very novice owner.  Yes a more experienced owner might be able to deal with walking through a field better but an even more experienced owner wouldn't even attempt it and would tell the YO to sort it or leave.


----------



## ester (9 December 2020)

I'm gobsmacked by that advert.


----------



## Chinchilla (9 December 2020)

ironic that they're claiming horse was missold
then try and sell horse as 'working well in 3 paces' and 'excelling in hacking' whilst simultaneously saying on here they've not ridden him yet.

Once again it's the poor animal that loses out. He looks like a sweetheart. 

Eta - I found the ad obviously, it took all of 3 minutes.


----------



## ihatework (9 December 2020)

OP, please don’t try and pass this horse on as suitable for a novice learning to ride. You have clearly discovered he isn’t.

Persue the dealer return more strongly it will be best for you in the long run. For the horse, who knows.


----------



## Amymay (9 December 2020)

Op, you’re possibly playing a dangerous game by trying to sell the horse on yourself.  The advert absolutely contradicts everything you’ve said on here about him - and someone doing their homework could well find this thread.  If they found it, and they had purchased the horse (before finding the thread) then you leave yourself open to being sued.

I hope you’re still reading this thread even though you’re no longer participating in the discussion.

Send the horse back to the dealer and get your money back.


----------



## Amymay (9 December 2020)

Concerns aside, have you considered how you would _actually _sell him?

He will need to be ridden by you first to show him off (and show he’s sane and safe) to a potential purchaser.  Then, providing that goes well, the PP will want to ride him, and (most) probably a PP will want a vetting done.  For the most part, that’s how people buy horses.

How’s that going to work exactly? 🤨


----------



## Red-1 (9 December 2020)

Bellaboo18 said:



			The advert is very easy to find, preloved - horses for sale - £2600 and he's the first horse that comes up.

OP, send him back and then dont buy another horse. Every horse needs a saddle that fits.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I fond it on Horsemart, but the photo was sideways on (as in, the same photo but incorrectly loaded).

As I said, as the vendor has never ridden (presumably) as they have no saddle, they can't really say that the horse is anything but as they were told as a ridden horse. It may well be that they would say the whole tale if someone rings. They have declared the sensitive back. They have nt said suitable as a novice's horse. 

Declaring it needs a fitted saddle is a bit strange, they all need that!


----------



## Scotsbadboy (9 December 2020)

Poor poor bugger


----------



## 9tails (9 December 2020)

He looks like quite an old horse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 December 2020)

9tails said:



			He looks like quite an old horse.
		
Click to expand...

He looks older than 9, for sure. That’s a weak looking dippy back.

ETA That’ll be where the ‘needs a fitted saddle‘ bit comes in, I imagine. Not that many off the peg saddles will fit that profile.


----------



## Winters100 (9 December 2020)

If that really is the advert it is a disgraceful thing to do.

Edited to add that I agree, he looks much older than 9.


----------



## mini_b (9 December 2020)

Bellaboo18 said:



			The advert is very easy to find, preloved - horses for sale - £2600 and he's the first horse that comes up.

OP, send him back and then dont buy another horse. Every horse needs a saddle that fits.
		
Click to expand...

quite cross...
...OP ended up with an unsuitable horse as the dealers didn’t disclose information or made him sound suitable when he wasn’t, but it’s ok for OP to effectively dupe someone else. 

poor pony - I hope his issues come up at vetting and hopefully he finds someone experienced that can cope with whatever issues he has.

far more likely to end up in a suitable home if the advert was honest. 

this isn’t popular but people should have to pass some sort of test before being allowed pets (and children!!!) 

you have to learn to drive something that doesn’t live, breathe or suffer and you can stick in a garage and forget about. But something that is capable of thinking & feeling?! No. 

yes a lot of us have learnt on the fly but with the attitude of doing *right by your horse*

I don’t usually say things like that but I really wish pets weren’t viewed as so disposable. I apologise if that is inflammatory, didn’t mean it to be, just food for thought.


----------



## paddy555 (9 December 2020)

Chinchilla in My Xmas Stocking said:



			then try and sell horse as 'working well in 3 paces' and 'excelling in hacking' whilst simultaneously saying on here they've not ridden him yet.

Once again it's the poor animal that loses out. He looks like a sweetheart.

Eta - I found the ad obviously, it took all of 3 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

haven't found the advert yet. If I bought a horse I would expect the owner to get on first and demonstrate the 3 paces and the excelling in hacking. No way would I be the first on it's back  If they didn't have a saddle then nothing wrong with bareback. 

so, it is going to be quite interesting when someone comes to view the poor creature and expects to see it ridden 

ps are we all ready for next week's post? "I've just bought a horse off preloved/horsemart and I can't get on it, tie it up etc etc etc" where have I gone wrong, what should I do and, wait for it, do I have any claim against the vendor as the advert was clearly very dishonest."


----------



## Goldenstar (9 December 2020)

Poor poor horse OMG I am so cross.


----------



## Upthecreek (9 December 2020)

Beyond angry. I cannot believe OP has advertised this horse for sale. Sadly many purchasers often don’t get horses around this value vetted so the poor creature will probably continue to  be passed from unsuitable home to unsuitable home with nobody prepared to spend the money or take the time to resolve his issues when they are found out. Very sad and totally irresponsible of the OP.


----------



## mini_b (9 December 2020)

Now following this turn of events re advert, it is highly ironic this thread is titled 
“Mis-sold horse”


----------



## mini_b (9 December 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Beyond angry. I cannot believe OP has advertised this horse for sale. Sadly many purchasers often don’t get horses around this value vetted so the poor creature will probably continue to  be passed from unsuitable home to unsuitable home with nobody prepared to spend the money or take the time to resolve his issues when they are found out. Very sad and totally irresponsible of the OP.
		
Click to expand...

i vetted my free horse. It’s alright being free but it’s the costs that come up if it turns out to be a walking vet bill. What’s a few hundred quid when you’re taking a punt on potentially spending thousands opening a free can of worms!


----------



## Chinchilla (9 December 2020)

paddy555 said:



			haven't found the advert yet. If I bought a horse I would expect the owner to get on first and demonstrate the 3 paces and the excelling in hacking. No way would I be the first on it's back  If they didn't have a saddle then nothing wrong with bareback. 

so, it is going to be quite interesting when someone comes to view the poor creature and expects to see it ridden 

ps are we all ready for next week's post? "I've just bought a horse off preloved/horsemart and I can't get on it, tie it up etc etc etc" where have I gone wrong, what should I do and, wait for it, do I have any claim against the vendor as the advert was clearly very dishonest."
		
Click to expand...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120396575/gorgeous-chesnut-gelding-15hh.html?link=/search?keyword=Gorgeous+chesnut+gelding


----------



## Kahlua (9 December 2020)

Argh this whole thing is infuriating!

The threads where OPs inevitably always give half truths and then totally disappear always begin with “I thought I’d ask here because everyone gives such good advice.” But once the advice doesn’t suit, they suddenly go quiet.

This poor horse is going to be passed from pillar to post. Or worse yet some poor unsuspecting buyer will come and be the first person to sit on it, with an unfitted saddle and likely get seriously injured. I feel for the OP if you were mis-sold a horse, but then you are continuing the cycle by doing the same to someone else. We’ve all purchased the wrong horse at some point in our riding time, but you either return to the seller if possible, suck it up and try and find a professional to help you, sell it on using a professional and/or be open about your issues and sell at a loss. That advert reads like the horse is a dream, and its face looks very sweet. Horse ownership is not for everyone and I agree with others who have previously said, (if you ever come back to this thread and read the replies) you should rethink whether it’s for you.


----------



## paddy555 (9 December 2020)

Chinchilla in My Xmas Stocking said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120396575/gorgeous-chesnut-gelding-15hh.html?link=/search?keyword=Gorgeous+chesnut+gelding

Click to expand...

thank you, I hadn't found the advert.

Sweet looking horse and what a shame he is being passed from pillar to post in this way. "Heartbreaking sale"
I don't think so. 

Very poor show CJess. This is a living creature. If you were not prepared to  give him a chance why on earth buy him in the first place.


----------



## Chinchilla (9 December 2020)

I'm not sure what the point is commenting on this thread anymore; OP isn't going to come back now and she wouldn't listen to us if she did as we didn't make the right pitying "oh poor you being ripped off by the big bad nasty dealer" in the beginning.


----------



## shamrock2021 (9 December 2020)

Unfortunately this is extremely common especially horse bought of doggy dealers . People now they can’t return the horse because these people are so doggy they just ignore the buyers.  I seen it before not as 
obvious as op is making it.

I hope this horse finds a good home and finds someone understanding of there responsibility as horse owner.


----------



## Equi (9 December 2020)

1, terrible advert. 2, I’m shocked at the OPs behaviour this is just continuing the bad cycle for this poor horse.

what I will say though is I can understand the want to get it all away and out of your hands immediately and the simplest way they can think of is to just sell quickly and be done. But this is wrong.

I think you need more experience op before thinking of any new horses.


----------



## Winters100 (9 December 2020)

And yet another of the 'I can't afford to keep the horse if it is not useful to me, but I am heartbroken' ones.  You either take responsibility for the living beings in your care or you do not, but saying how heartbroken you are while trying to pass the problem to someone else is a bit much.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2020)

Merry Equimas said:



			1, terrible advert. 2, I’m shocked at the OPs behaviour this is just continuing the bad cycle for this poor horse.

what I will say though is I can understand the want to get it all away and out of your hands immediately and the simplest way they can think of is to just sell quickly and be done. But this is wrong.

I think you need more experience op before thinking of any new horses.
		
Click to expand...


A complete novice trying to pass off an unsound horse as suitable for a beginner, or even for a more experienced rider is not going to be either quick or easy, imho.  I would have thought that taking it back to the dealer for a partial refund would have been easier, even if not really any better for the horse.


----------



## Equi (9 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			A complete novice trying to pass off an unsound horse as suitable for a beginner, or even for a more experienced rider is not going to be either quick or easy, imho.  I would have thought that taking it back to the dealer for a partial refund would have been easier, even if not really any better for the horse.
		
Click to expand...

No as more experienced people we know that. I can see how to them it would feel more of an active “doing” something about it right now thing though. If that makes any sense lol


----------



## Goldenstar (9 December 2020)

OP needs a rocking horse next time .


----------



## Winters100 (9 December 2020)

Unless OP is going to outright lie to a buyer and say that she has had the horse in work I cannot imagine anyone wanting to fork out for the vet check that she did not do.  And if she is not going to lie then how is she going to explain her assessment that he "excels especially in hacking" (still trying to get my head around the phrase), that he "works well in all 2 paces" and that his back "has no effect on his riding".  I just can't see how this works, because if I enquired about a horse I would want to know the history in the current home, I suppose most would.  An admission that the vet had found the animal to be sensitive, that the owner had not  thought it worth buying a properly fitted saddle and had not ridden it would be enough to make me pass.


----------



## 9tails (10 December 2020)

The advert is no longer up, thankfully.  But there's a lovely 21 year old TB x CB mare.  Having a 20 year old myself that I worship, I wish I had room for another one.  Oh and the 21 year old looks younger than the gelding this thread is about.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 December 2020)

9tails said:



			The advert is no longer up, thankfully.  But there's a lovely 21 year old TB x CB mare.  Having a 20 year old myself that I worship, I wish I had room for another one.  Oh and the 21 year old looks younger than the gelding this thread is about.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's been taken down I can't find it either, it's a bit foolish to come on here whinging about being mis sold a horse then put up a complete untrue advert.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			OP needs a rocking horse next time .
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't sell her mine!

She would be better with a bike tbh


----------



## Chinchilla (10 December 2020)

no one is going to want to sell something to anyone who purchases it impulsively when they're not prepared for it then accuse the seller of fraud when it doesn't all go perfectly in the first week ......


----------



## smolmaus (10 December 2020)

I get the feeling the ad was put up in a panic. I have some level of sympathy for OP, a lot of this could very easily happen to me. She's run afoul of a cut and run dealer spotting a first time buyer, come down on the wrong side of the gamble of not having a vetting, gotten terrible advice from the yard she's on and then a vet saying "oh he has a sore back and seems sharp" (assuming that is true) when they're not even out to look at his back is vague enough to put the fear of God into someone obviously out of their depth. 

The ad was very badly done but hopefully if it's taken down now she has made some progress getting the dealer back on the hook for some of this mess.


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I get the feeling the ad was put up in a panic. I have some level of sympathy for OP, a lot of this could very easily happen to me. She's run afoul of a cut and run dealer spotting a first time buyer, come down on the wrong side of the gamble of not having a vetting, gotten terrible advice from the yard she's on and then a vet saying "oh he has a sore back and seems sharp" (assuming that is true) when they're not even out to look at his back is vague enough to put the fear of God into someone obviously out of their depth.

The ad was very badly done but hopefully if it's taken down now she has made some progress getting the dealer back on the hook for some of this mess.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you, as I suspect would most posters. It’s an awful position to be in as an experienced owner, let alone a novice one.

I think what most posters object to regarding the advert was the misrepresentation.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 December 2020)

OP your best bet is returning to the dealer for a refund or exchange as many have already said. You do have legal rights. Hopefully you can do this.

Failing that, there is nothing honest/ethical you can do without checking out if the horse is basically sound. There are plenty of other options but not if he is broken. A physio check is not expensive and can reassure you one way or another on the back issue. 

If he comes back with serious health issues then you may need to set a budget to get him sound enough to sell. Or chalk it up to experience and PTS. Buying a broken horse is awful but it happens. Sometimes through dodgy dealing and sometimes just because horses are fragile and they break.

It may be possible for the vet to be clear that the issues predated the sale, make him not fit for purpose and therefore the horse was missold. I did once send a horse back in those circumstances. Dealer initially refused to have the horse back till my vet wrote a letter and then he changed his mind and agreed to a swap. A swap is better than nothing for you as you can sell on honestly. Just get the new one vetted first.

If physio gives a clean bill of health (or at least lays the vets concerns about a sensitive back to rest) then you have options. All will cost you money but they solve the problem and remove the stress:
1) Sell or part ex via a reputable dealer - Your quickest option but you'll lose money as they will only pay trade prices.
2) Sell as a project from the field with an honest. ad - You will also lose money and it may take longer but worth considering if you can't find a dealer.
3) Sell (honestly!)  via sales livery. - If horse is basically ok then you may get more of your money back but it is riskier and you have to pay out more first

I would not try to sell as a ridden prospect yourself. You can't ride him so I can't see why anyone would buy him as a ridden horse as opposed to a project.

A note of caution - quite aside from the ethics of it, miss-selling horses is a dangerous game to play. Someone on my yard was missold a pony. She sold it on and it came back 3 weeks later with a furious family threatening her with court etc. She refunded. Then she sold on via sales livery assuming that any problems would not be hers as she wasn;t the one selling it. But she owned the ponly so when it came back again, the sales livery person wanted nothing more to do with the pony. Once again the pony was simply dropped back off with her with a very assertive family making damn sure they got their money back. Dodgy dealers seem to have found a way round the law. Or are hard faced enough to tolerate the stress of angry ripped off people gunning for them. But that is not so easy for Joe Public.  Finally she PTS which is what she should have done in the first place if she wasn't willing to invest in exploring the roots of the pony's problems. Having a horse you've washed your hands of coming back unexpectedly, with  no stable anymore and threats of court action  would make your current situation feel a walk in the park in comparison. Just don't go there!


----------



## smolmaus (10 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I completely agree with you, as I suspect would most posters. It’s an awful position to be in as an experienced owner, let alone a novice one.

I think what most posters object to regarding the advert was the misrepresentation.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah absolutely. It just reads to me as a panicky (probably part copy-paste of the ad she bought from) reaction rather than a deliberately misleading ad. Maybe I'm being too generous but she might genuinely be trying her best and just doesn't have the people around her to set her on the right track. It's just sad all round.


----------



## paddy555 (10 December 2020)

CJess said:



			I asked for her to look over him whilst she was there as he has a cut on his back leg too. She said he is sharp as he was locking a lot. She pressed on his back and shown it was very sore. Its selfish to keep him as he requires a lot of time and care that I couldnt give, i cant afford x Ray's and physio etc.
		
Click to expand...

it is difficult to see what is wrong with this horse. He doesn't look sharp or difficult from the pic, he just looks to be a nice sweet horse. There is a problem leading him out to the field which is not the horse's problem His back is sore. Does sore mean KS or does sore mean he needs a physio. Money is going to be lost if he is sold so why not fork out £50 for a physio to check him out then you  know what you are dealing with. 

If you are simply struggling with the enormity of horse ownership for the first time then ask for help. Your yard don't seem to be very helpful. You are around Manchester. Plenty here in that area. I can think of one fairly close (won't name her) and probably several others who have the experience to  assess your horse very easily and tell you exactly what you are looking at. 

I suspect you are still reading this thread CJess. If you are then please pm someone on here and ask for some help. I am sure many of us would be very happy to help you. I am too far away but, for the sake of your horse, please get some help even if it is only to return or sell him successfully.


----------



## criso (10 December 2020)

I feel sorry for the OP too, they are clearly out of their depth and without a professional seeing the horse can't even know if there is anything seriously wrong with him.  Even a phrase like specially fitted saddle could be how you would describe saddle fitting to someone who doesn't realise you can't just buy one off the peg for any horse.

They are in a bad situation yard wise where they can't even bring in safely and handle on the ground and wanting to get out of that quickly.  I wonder if the wording of the ad comes from the original ad from the dealer.  

OP if you are still reading.  Do you have BHS membership or does your home insurance give you free legal advice?  I think in your situation I would try and get the horse back to the dealer and then argue about amount of refund going down the legal route.  You could easily end up spending more than the cost of the horse on treatment and livery fees if he's in your care.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 December 2020)

OP was last on the forum 12 minutes ago, so is likely to still be following this thread.

OP, you are getting much good advice.


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

paddy555 said:



			it is difficult to see what is wrong with this horse. He doesn't look sharp or difficult from the pic, he just looks to be a nice sweet horse. There is a problem leading him out to the field which is not the horse's problem His back is sore. Does sore mean KS or does sore mean he needs a physio. Money is going to be lost if he is sold so why not fork out £50 for a physio to check him out then you  know what you are dealing with.

If you are simply struggling with the enormity of horse ownership for the first time then ask for help. Your yard don't seem to be very helpful. You are around Manchester. Plenty here in that area. I can think of one fairly close (won't name her) and probably several others who have the experience to  assess your horse very easily and tell you exactly what you are looking at.

I suspect you are still reading this thread CJess. If you are then please pm someone on here and ask for some help. I am sure many of us would be very happy to help you. I am too far away but, for the sake of your horse, please get some help even if it is only to return or sell him successfully.
		
Click to expand...


I would certainly go and look at this horse if the OP wanted me to.  I think he looks as if he could have a serious back problem,  and I suspect that's what the vet was trying to tell the owner.  I don't know of any Manchester area vets who would just make that kind of comment off the cuff about a horse they were vaccinating unless they could see a clear issue.

I'm afraid I wouldn't trust a physio to diagnose kissing spines,  I've known two different physios miss severe kissing spine in 3 different horses.  I wouldn't advise the OP to spend any money on physio without the diagnosis of a vet.


----------



## webble (10 December 2020)

That's a kind offer YCBM 

OP if you're still reading this I would take her up on it, another set of experienced eyes that actually wants to help and be honest can only be a good thing


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

I hope it is acceptable to say that my offer to help was thanked but is unnecessary as the horse is being returned to the dealer.  I'm not certain i should be divulging what was in a private message but I've done it because the OP is not updating the thread. Many people have tried to give good advice and I think  those people deserve to know what is happening.

I think this is the best achievable outcome for all concerned.

Prince will be sleeping well tonight thanking his lucky stars he was sold to Keira.


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2020)

Thanks for the update ycbm.


----------



## paddy555 (10 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hope it is acceptable to say that my offer to help was thanked but is unnecessary as the horse is being returned to the dealer.  I'm not certain i should be divulging what was in a private message but I've done it because the OP is not updating the thread. Many people have tried to give good advice and I think  those people deserve to know what is happening.

I think this is the best achievable outcome for all concerned.

Prince will be sleeping well tonight thanking his lucky stars he was sold to Keira.
		
Click to expand...


that's great and it was of course you I was meaning!!!

good to hear the update and I hope, CJess, that you get this sorted. 


Prince and keira were our success story. Go Prince!


----------



## criso (10 December 2020)

Good luck CJess


----------



## Goldenstar (10 December 2020)

May Epona watch over him .


----------



## mini_b (10 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I completely agree with you, as I suspect would most posters. It’s an awful position to be in as an experienced owner, let alone a novice one.

I think what most posters object to regarding the advert was the misrepresentation.
		
Click to expand...

exactly this. I do feel for her and she must feel awful. so surely she would have the insight of what a sh*tty thing that is to do to someone else.


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2020)

mini barnes said:



			exactly this. I do feel for her and she must feel awful. so surely she would have the insight of what a sh*tty thing that is to do to someone else.
		
Click to expand...

The situation is now resolved.


----------



## mini_b (10 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			The situation is now resolved.
		
Click to expand...

saw that Amy after I posted! It didn’t take me to where I left off


----------



## Keira 8888 (11 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hope it is acceptable to say that my offer to help was thanked but is unnecessary as the horse is being returned to the dealer.  I'm not certain i should be divulging what was in a private message but I've done it because the OP is not updating the thread. Many people have tried to give good advice and I think  those people deserve to know what is happening.

I think this is the best achievable outcome for all concerned.

Prince will be sleeping well tonight thanking his lucky stars he was sold to Keira.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he will, and oh boy do I thank this forum for supporting us through these dark times. It’s so so hard when you bite off more than you can chew. So in truth, just keep on chewing.........you will get there!!


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2020)

I think we are all a tiny bit in awe of what you've done with Prince and what you've gracefully taken on board from where you started,   Keira. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Keira 8888 (11 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I think we are all a tiny bit in awe of what you've done with Prince and what you've gracefully taken on board from where you started,   Keira. I take my hat off to you.
		
Click to expand...

And that comment, will mean more to me then you can imagine. But it’s you I take my hat off to, you and other members of this forum have kept me going! It’s never easy! We just have to keep trucking 💪 xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 December 2020)

YOu


Keira 8888 said:



			And that comment, will mean more to me then you can imagine. But it’s you I take my hat off to, you and other members of this forum have kept me going! It’s never easy! We just have to keep trucking 💪 xx
		
Click to expand...

Your case was a bit different though.  We could explain the most likely reason for Prince's behaviour, you listened and acted upon what was said and the problem was essentially solved, although of course it isn't as easy as it sounds.  Unfortunately there is a lot going on in OP's case and she doesn't seem to have the wherewithall to deal with it. .


----------



## Winters100 (11 December 2020)

I'm with ycbm on this. Prince was truly blessed the day that he arrived into your care.


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2020)

Keira 8888 said:



			And that comment, will mean more to me then you can imagine. But it’s you I take my hat off to, you and other members of this forum have kept me going! It’s never easy! We just have to keep trucking 💪 xx
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair I told you to send him back,  as I recall ☺  I am pleased for you and him that you ignored that gem of advice 🤣


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (11 December 2020)

sadly I think this thread has confirmed what we all already knew and that is that Prince is one of the very few that landed on his feet 😢

I really hope this horse gets the right home next time.


----------



## Equi (11 December 2020)

Im glad this issue is resolved for the OP as i dont like anyone being stressed out but i do damn well hope they have learned a hard lesson and don't repeat the mistakes. We are unlikely to ever know what happens to the horse but i really hope he will find a good home who is willing to care for him.


----------



## Red-1 (12 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well to be fair I told you to send him back,  as I recall ☺  I am pleased for you and him that you ignored that gem of advice 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I believe, when he was rearing, I said the same, or even PTS. 

I still don't think it was bad general advice, just that we had underestimated the kindness and tenacity of Keira! He certainly did land on his feet.


----------



## TPO (12 December 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Haha, I believe, when he was rearing, I said the same, or even PTS.

I still don't think it was bad general advice, just that we had underestimated the kindness and tenacity of Keira! He certainly did land on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

One of the few occasions that I _didn't _say PTS! Ha ha 

Kiera has been inspiring with her good (& kind) nature and how she has handled everything the forum threw at her. It's not always easy to take criticism and/or advice especially from so many people looking at a situation from so many different angles but she/you have done so with such amazing grace. I dont think anything like that has been witnessed on here before in that kind of situation. 

I'm really pleased for you and Prince.


----------



## Chinchilla (12 December 2020)

I'm one of those who did say PTS in the Kiera/Prince saga but honestly more than a little pleased to say the least to be eating humble pie over my words now; you've done a fabulous job Kiera and should be an inspiration to owners everywhere.


----------



## Keira 8888 (12 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well to be fair I told you to send him back,  as I recall ☺  I am pleased for you and him that you ignored that gem of advice 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Xxx


----------



## Keira 8888 (12 December 2020)

Chinchilla in My Xmas Stocking said:



			I'm one of those who did say PTS in the Kiera/Prince saga but honestly more than a little pleased to say the least to be eating humble pie over my words now; you've done a fabulous job Kiera and should be an inspiration to owners everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you very much 😄🙏


----------



## Keira 8888 (12 December 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Haha, I believe, when he was rearing, I said the same, or even PTS. 

I still don't think it was bad general advice, just that we had underestimated the kindness and tenacity of Keira! He certainly did land on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Red-1 🥰🥰


----------



## Keira 8888 (12 December 2020)

Winters100 said:



			I'm with ycbm on this. Prince was truly blessed the day that he arrived into your care.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Winters 💓 The books you recommended gave me a lot of back up!! Xxx


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 December 2020)

If anyone was interested this horse has popped up again on a dodgy horse dealers and sellers FB page as the original dealers are selling it on again, but saying they've only just bought it from Ireland. A potential purchaser remembered the previous advert with the bad back and is therefore warning people (not me!).


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2020)

I don't know how dealers like that sleep.
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know how dealers like that sleep.
.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know either, the poor horse


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2020)

deleted


----------



## ester (22 December 2020)

yup saw it pop up too, poor horse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2020)

Blimey, that dealer is near me . I’ve been past the place, but know nothing about them.

Poor horse.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know how dealers like that sleep.
.
		
Click to expand...

Or to be honest the OP. I know not everyone has the funds/time/experience and maybe it’s unfair of me to judge but I just couldn’t let a horse go back into that cycle. Christ I had instructors saying was I sure R was the right horse for me and she sure as hell wasn’t. But a bit of time, love and money saw us right.

But yes most of the blame lies with the dealer, they should never have been sold to the OP. Maybe the blame lies even further up the chain, with the person that sold the horse to the dealer in the first place.


----------



## Flyermc (22 December 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			If anyone was interested this horse has popped up again on a dodgy horse dealers and sellers FB page as the original dealers are selling it on again, but saying they've only just bought it from Ireland. A potential purchaser remembered the previous advert with the bad back and is therefore warning people (not me!).
		
Click to expand...

is it back on preloved?


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 December 2020)

Flyermc said:



			is it back on preloved?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, think the poster had found the old add from the first buyer and the facebook add from the dealer.


----------



## Upthecreek (22 December 2020)

Makes me want to just buy the bloody horse. Looks such a kind soul. And even if I had him pts a week later at least it would put an end to him being passed from pillar to post. Breaks my heart 😢


----------



## ester (22 December 2020)

The screenshot ad is one on pets4homes that is still on there, but the advert written by the OP not the dealer.


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Or to be honest the OP.
		
Click to expand...

I actually think that’s totally unfair.  The horse was not as described.  The OP had every right to return it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2020)

Horsemart.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 December 2020)

I’ve not read all replies and I feel I’m missing a big chunk of this story. How or what right does any vet (assuming your not well known to them as it’s a new horse) have to say a horse is not right for you after giving vaccinations? The back issue could be next to nothing (or it could be big) but until you investigate you don’t know that. 
Do you like the horse? Did you ride and see it ridden before buying?
It almost sounds a little like the vets comments have damaged your confidence in the horse? 
Poor horse!


----------



## Equi (22 December 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			I’ve not read all replies and I feel I’m missing a big chunk of this story. How or what right does any vet (assuming your not well known to them as it’s a new horse) have to say a horse is not right for you after giving vaccinations? The back issue could be next to nothing (or it could be big) but until you investigate you don’t know that.
Do you like the horse? Did you ride and see it ridden before buying?
It almost sounds a little like the vets comments have damaged your confidence in the horse?
Poor horse!
		
Click to expand...

The horse was sent back a while ago to the dealer and is up for sale again.


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			I’ve not read all replies and I feel I’m missing a big chunk of this story. How or what right does any vet (assuming your not well known to them as it’s a new horse) have to say a horse is not right for you after giving vaccinations? The back issue could be next to nothing (or it could be big) but until you investigate you don’t know that.
Do you like the horse? Did you ride and see it ridden before buying?
It almost sounds a little like the vets comments have damaged your confidence in the horse?
Poor horse!
		
Click to expand...

Catch up 😉😀


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 December 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			I’ve not read all replies and I feel I’m missing a big chunk of this story. How or what right does any vet (assuming your not well known to them as it’s a new horse) have to say a horse is not right for you after giving vaccinations? The back issue could be next to nothing (or it could be big) but until you investigate you don’t know that. 
Do you like the horse? Did you ride and see it ridden before buying?
It almost sounds a little like the vets comments have damaged your confidence in the horse? 
Poor horse!
		
Click to expand...

The OP sent the horse back to the dealer and got a refund. Unfortunately the dealer is now re-asvertising the horse, and from what I've seen, making up a new backstory (recently imported from Ireland).


----------



## Keira 8888 (22 December 2020)

...


----------



## Keira 8888 (22 December 2020)

...


----------



## Keira 8888 (22 December 2020)

Poor horse 😞


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I actually think that’s totally unfair.  The horse was not as described.  The OP had every right to return it.
		
Click to expand...

As I said probably unfair and normally I would completely agree with what you have said. But the OP wrote that ad knowing the issues and willing to put both the horse and future owner in potential danger.  That makes them as bad as the dealer in my eyes.


----------



## nikicb (23 December 2020)

Is this the horse? 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/673069126109438/permalink/3546383482111307


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 December 2020)

I can’t follow the link 😩


----------



## nikicb (23 December 2020)

Keira 8888 said:



			I can’t follow the link 😩
		
Click to expand...

You probably need to be a member of the Dodgy Horse Dealers & Sellers FB group.  x


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 December 2020)

It brings me through to dodgy horse sellers group on FB


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 December 2020)

Nice Christmas Baubles said:



			You probably need to be a member of the Dodgy Horse Dealers & Sellers FB group.  x
		
Click to expand...

Ahh ok


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 December 2020)

I have just joined!


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			Catch up 😉😀
		
Click to expand...

Apologies 😂
Will do a bit of homework later on!


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2020)

Nice Christmas Baubles said:



			Is this the horse? 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/673069126109438/permalink/3546383482111307

Click to expand...

Yes that is him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2020)

.


Upthecreek said:



			Makes me want to just buy the bloody horse. Looks such a kind soul. And even if I had him pts a week later at least it would put an end to him being passed from pillar to post. Breaks my heart 😢
		
Click to expand...

Me too, he has such a sweet face.

Would Mr TP notice if I snuck him to join my wonky herd?

Err, yes  he would, plus I don’t have £2750 lying about. I’d need to budget at least that again in vet and chiro vet  bills if he was to stay, I reckon, just be be comfortable non ridden. And that might not be enough.


----------



## DabDab (23 December 2020)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/all-rounder-happy-hacker-/Horses/616853


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2020)




----------



## ycbm (23 December 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/all-rounder-happy-hacker-/Horses/616853

Click to expand...

The picture is slightly too fuzzy to be absolutely sure,  but it looks as if he has draw reins on.  There appear to be  2 reins on a snaffe bit and a line to the chest.  Poor creature.


----------



## Equi (23 December 2020)

The horse is probably fine for someone who knows what they are doing, not a first time novice with little help. Yes his back looked horrible in the photo but bad angles don’t do any horse justice and he probably does need some management with regards to it but without actually seeing it in person it’s hard to know.


----------



## TPO (23 December 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/all-rounder-happy-hacker-/Horses/616853

Click to expand...

Havent half tied the poor lad's head down. If he "needs" forced down like that for a trot around the arena it doesn't bode well for him being this great, quiet all rounder and hack.

TBF he might be an ok horse? Yes he had a sway back but he had zero topline or abdominals. 

The person who started this thread was clearly clueless and who knows what the vet actually said as none of that part makes any sense. Every horse should have a fitted saddle and I'd argue also see a physio/therapist regularly.


----------



## WispyBec (23 December 2020)

In my opinion I would have a horse chiropractor come out to examine your horses back - they will give you a much clearer view into what your dealing with and how to treat or proceed with it.

i would recommend Mark Noble for this - it’s around £60 a session and this includes any treatment or adjustments required on the day.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2020)

Merry Equimas said:



			The horse is probably fine for someone who knows what they are doing, not a first time novice with little help. Yes his back looked horrible in the photo but bad angles don’t do any horse justice and he probably does need some management with regards to it but without actually seeing it in person it’s hard to know.
		
Click to expand...


The vet said his back was sore and needed investigation as it could lead to something worse and would not be covered by the insurance,  almost certainly a suggestion of kissing spines.  That was only three weeks ago,  poor boy


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2020)

Being as OP never actually rode the horse, it is possible that the horse is actually good to ride.

Many horses have sore backs, requiring a fitted saddle and physio. I have seen awful backs as a result of ill fitting tack, that were perfectly curable.

Yes, it would seem that this horse is not suitable for a novice, but that can be for many horses also.

My only issue is the made up back story rather than being honest!


----------



## Equi (23 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			The vet said his back was sore and needed investigation as it could lead to something worse and would not be covered by the insurance,  almost certainly a suggestion of kissing spines.  That was only three weeks ago,  poor boy 

Click to expand...

Maybe so but we don’t really know what the vet said and I’m afraid op is not a reliable source. Dealer is definitely not a reliable source either tho.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2020)

The story about the vet was garbled, but I don't think they said nothing.  It would be an odd thing to invent. 
.


----------



## TPO (23 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			The story about the vet was garbled, but I don't think they said nothing.  It would be an odd thing to invent.
.
		
Click to expand...

Totally making it up but I think OP was in well over their head and wouldnt have truly understood what the vet said regardless if it was a helpful "horses benefit from physio and you'll need to get a saddle fitter" or a "OMG that horse is broken and needs thousands of pounds worth of surgery".

I mean a horse needing a fitted saddle came as a huge shock. OP had already made other posts about feeding, handling and grooming along with being scared. I don't think the issues were specific to this horse. The reality of owning a horse appeared to dawn on them a week too late and she clung to anything as a reason to get rid of the horse guilt free (by blaming the dealer as misselling).

A week is no time at all for a horse to settle into a new home. The OP appeared to be on a very unsuitable (for their needs) yard and was struggling with the turnout situ. The horse wasnt in a routine (OP said she changed the times she went up to avoid others) and wasnt getting exercised; in fact OP hadnt ridden the horse since buying him and woulsnt answer if she viewed/tried before buying him. 

If it hadnt been for OP there is nothing dodgy about that ad on first appearances and the OP has proven themselves to be an unreliable narrator.

I've only seen the horsemart ad and not the FB ones but I cant blame a dealer for not including that the horse was returned by a complete novice after a week. Perhaps, excluding the week with the OP, the horse is from a hacking home in ireland.

Any potential purchaser is free to vet the horse and make an informed decision about a horse. For all the dodgy dealers in the world they cant make anyone hand over money and take a horse home. People need to take responsibility for the part that they play in the transaction too.

I dont know the seller but theres a good chance that they arent dodgy at all. Who knows what happened that ended up with OP buying the horse but it doesnt necessarily mean that the dealer is dodgy and preyed on poor innocent OP. OP went looking for a horse and chose to buy that one, possibly without even viewing and definitely without vetting.

I really hope this wee horse finds a knowledgable home to live out his days


----------



## Ownedby4horses (23 December 2020)

Gosh I wish I had some money to buy this lad, ship him over here and give him a damn good life and whatever care he needs. 

I will say a prayer he finds a special human x


----------



## ihatework (23 December 2020)

Agree with TPO, we don’t really know anything much about the horse because what we were told was relayed by someone who knows nothing about buying and keeping horses.

It could be dodgy as hell.
It could be something a little rough around the edges that will come right fairly easily in the right home.

I think the dealers need to be careful about blatantly lying now. I’d have more respect if they said ‘we got it wrong, sold the horse to a completely unsuitable home and were happy to take it back’


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 December 2020)

9tails said:



			The advert is no longer up, thankfully.  But there's a lovely 21 year old TB x CB mare.  Having a 20 year old myself that I worship, I wish I had room for another one.  Oh and the 21 year old looks younger than the gelding this thread is about.
		
Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			The picture is slightly too fuzzy to be absolutely sure,  but it looks as if he has draw reins on.  There appear to be  2 reins on a snaffe bit and a line to the chest.  Poor creature.
		
Click to expand...

First thing I saw, wonder how long he had been on those and worked before photos were taken.  Poor ponio


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2020)

From what has been posted on the FB thread the dealer is problematic and hasn't got the best reviews.


----------



## onemoretime (27 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know how dealers like that sleep.
.
		
Click to expand...

They have no conscience YCBM!!


----------

